# Γίνε κι εσύ δημοσιογράφος, μπορείς



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2009)

Και μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου. Εδώ βλέπετε τη δική μου συμβολή στο ένθετο AutoΝΕΑ. Βέβαια, είχα συνοδέψει τη φωτογραφία με λίγο πιο εκτεταμένο προβληματισμό:
Τι να συνέβη άραγε και άφησε ο κλασικός Έλληνας οδηγός το αυτοκίνητό του στη μέση του δρόμου; Μήπως το άφησε για λίγο για να πεταχτεί κάπου; Τα αλάρμ δεν ήταν αναμμένα πάντως. Μήπως το τριπλοπαρκάρισε μετά τα μεσάνυχτα, και τον πήρε λίγο ο ύπνος με αποτέλεσμα να φύγουν ο διπλοπαρκαρισμένος και ο κανονικά παρκαρισμένος; Μακάρι να ξέραμε.
Ο φίλτατος κύριος Πιτσίνης διάλεξε μόνο τη δεύτερη εξήγηση για τη λεζάντα, και δεν ανέφερε ότι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε την Κυριακή 4 Ιανουαρίου, οπότε η κίνηση ήταν ανύπαρκτη. Πάντως το αυτοκίνητο ήταν κυριολεκτικά "παρκαρισμένο" στη μέση του δρόμου.


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 14, 2009)

Θυμάμαι ένα περιστατικό στην Κέρκυρα πριν από πολλά χρόνια. Επιστρέφοντας σε αυτοκίνητο που ήταν παρκαρισμένο σε δρόμο με πολλή κίνηση πάντα (εκεί που είναι η πιάτσα των ταξί στο Σαρόκο, για όσους ξέρουν), είδαμε ότι κάποιος μάς έχει κλείσει διπλοπαρκάροντας, χωρίς αλάρμ, χωρίς τίποτα.
Δεν θα ξεχάσω ότι μετά από αναμονή κοντά μισής ώρας, ο εξαγριωμένος φίλος μου μπήκε στο αυτοκίνητο του, έβαλε εμπρός και άρχισε να σπρώχνει το ξένο αμάξι που τον έκλεινε μέχρι που το έβγαλε στη μέση του δρόμου! Το παράτησε εκεί και φύγαμε. Εκείνη τη στιγμή, κατάλαβα ότι το ανθρώπινο μυαλό είναι πολύυυ περίεργο. Λες να πάρω τηλέφωνο κατά το νησί να μάθω μήπως επανέλαβε τον άθλο και στην Αθήνα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2009)

Ρώτα τον μήπως ταξίδεψε στην Αθήνα και δεν το έμαθες :)


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 14, 2009)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς όταν αγοράζεις αυτοκίνητο άνω των 40.000 ευρώ παίρνεις και δώρο 10τμ οδοστρώματος για να το παρκάρεις όπου γουστάρεις. Και φυσικά η τροχαία και η δημοτική αστυνομία δεν ασχολούνται. Σου λέει, άσε μην είναι και κανενός 'σημαντικού' και μας έρθει καμιά μετάθεση στα ξαφνικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Και φυσικά η τροχαία και η δημοτική αστυνομία δεν ασχολούνται. Σου λέει, άσε μην είναι και κανενός 'σημαντικού' και μας έρθει καμιά μετάθεση στα ξαφνικά.



Αυτοί δεν ασχολούνται ούτε με τους ασήμαντους, με τους σημαντικούς θ' ασχοληθούν;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 14, 2009)

Οι άνθρωποι αποδεικνύουν πόσο δημοκρατικοί είναι και πόση ισονομία ισχύει στην Ελλάδα: απλούστατα, δεν γράφουν κανέναν παραβάτη.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 14, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Οι άνθρωποι αποδεικνύουν πόσο δημοκρατικοί είναι και πόση ισονομία ισχύει στην Ελλάδα: απλούστατα, δεν γράφουν κανέναν παραβάτη.


Εμένα μου έχει τύχει να πάρουν τις πινακίδες μόνο από το αυτοκίνητό μου (να θυμηθώ να μην ξαναδώσω τα κλειδιά στη μαμά μου) και να αφήσουν όλους τους υπόλοιπους παράνομα παρκαρισμένους με τις πινακίδες τους. 

Επίσης, φίλος δημοτικός αστυνομικός έχει ακούσει την εξής ατάκα: «άσε με ρε να περάσω (κάτοχος γομαροτζίπ που ήθελε να μπει στον πεζόδρομο), τι είσαι, δημοτικός αστυνομικός είσαι, εγώ έχω τζιπ» (αγκαγκαγκουνγκαγκάν).


----------

